# Churches of cults in your country (Mormon, Baptist, Methodist etc.)



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*In Lithuania*

*Mormon*










*New Apostolic Church *


























































*Methodist*










































*Baptist*


































*Jehovah's Witnesses*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Latvia*

*Mormon*


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

The Church of St. Andrews. Preach


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

PerpetualBrum said:


> The Church of St. Andrews. Preach


*It's a branch of Anglican church?*


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Baptist Church, Åtvidaberg Sweden


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

NordikNerd said:


> Baptist Church, Åtvidaberg Sweden


I didn't know any were there. I was raised in a 99% Baptist area. I have been to Sweden before and didn't know it had spread there.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

what does it mean ?


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

ScraperDude said:


> I didn't know any were there. I was raised in a 99% Baptist area. I have been to Sweden before and didn't know it had spread there.


We have baptists, Jehovas witnesses and even scientologists. I consider my self to be christian, but I stay away from those groups. 

Sometimes I see the young american mormons all dressed up in suits walking around in parks and at train stations looking for people to discuss God with and sell books. I never talk to them if they approach me.










House of Templars of Honor and Temperance (Godtemplaregården) Rimforsa, Sweden


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

xrtn2 said:


> what does it mean ?


All meanings, CULT: https://www.thefreedictionary.com/cult


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

I don’t want to be a pain in the ass, but I don’t think “cult” is the right English word for this. If you told, say, an American Methodist that Methodism is a cult, they’d likely be offended.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Penn's Woods said:


> I don’t want to be a pain in the ass, but I don’t think “cult” is the right English word for this. If you told, say, an American Methodist that Methodism is a cult, they’d likely be offended.


*So basically they are Catholicism branch, like: Lutherans, Reformats, Calvinists? Just for Anglicanism.*


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

They separated from the Anglicans in the 18th century. They’re fairly mainstream and numerous. So are the Baptists. I’m not sure who I’d call a “cult” on a public forum, really; it’s very disparaging. What are you getting at...churches of religious groups that are “minor” in your country?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Penn's Woods said:


> They separated from the Anglicans in the 18th century. They’re fairly mainstream and numerous. So are the Baptists. I’m not sure who I’d call a “cult” on a public forum, really; it’s very disparaging. What are you getting at...churches of religious groups that are “minor” in your country?


A religion or religious sect generally considered to be extremist or false, with its followers often living in an unconventional manner under the guidance of an authoritarian, charismatic leader.

And these churches considered to be cults, you won't see them in Rome (Vatican) as a religious denominations, not like: Liutherans, Calvinists, Reformats, Ortodox, Anglicans; as guests from other religions: Buddhist, Muslim, Induist. There are many branches of these churches, that are not main, wildly except ideologies. These cults have slight or big modifications, or differences from main denominations, and found by charismatic leaders who uses people to gain power (not all, but most of them).


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*SOME OF THE BIGGEST CULT BUILDINGS IN THE WORLD*
*SCIENTOLOGY, SUPER POWERS BUILDING, CLEARWATER, FLORIDA*

























































*SALT LAKE TEMPLE, SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH*
















*NEWER ONE*


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Methodists, Baptists, and Mormons are denominations and faiths, not cults. They are mainstream and all very common in the US, and fairly common in other North American countries. Scientology is maybe a cult, but even that's debatable.

Just because a denomination does things differently than you, doesn't mean they're a cult.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

xzmattzx said:


> Methodists, Baptists, and Mormons are denominations and faiths, not cults. They are mainstream and all very common in the US, and fairly common in other North American countries. Scientology is maybe a cult, but even that's debatable.
> 
> Just because a denomination does things differently than you, doesn't mean they're a cult.


Even the people who left these culs admit that they are cults, if it is popular in one country it dosen't mean it is not cult. BTW every book about religues cults or sects includes them. Don't be so sensitive, just because you're in one of these cults. 

You made my day:"Scientology is maybe a cult, but even that's debatable."
It's one of the most ridiculous ideologies that l came across :nuts::lol::nuts:


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Second Baptist Church in Houston*
















*First Baptist Church of Wichita Falls, Texas*
















*The Woodlands Church in Woodlands, Texas*
















*Saddleback Church in Lake Forest, California*


----------

